# Bolivia >>>> Pais desconocido!!!!



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

*LA PAZ, CAPITAL*



























































































Banco Central de Bolivia el edificio mas alto del pais, 107 metros de altura











*SANTA CRUZ DE LA SIERRA*





































Santa Cruz esta Ubicada en la selva de Bolivia



















*COCHABAMBA*

Cochabamba tiene al Cristo de la Concordia, monumento de mas de 40 metros de alto.



















El cine mas grande de Bolivia, el cinecenter con 16 salas









































































*SUCRE*



















*POTOSI*










*ORURO*










*TRINIDAD*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Hermosa y misteriosa Bolivia !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las fotos, lindo país....pero no es un país desconocido.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

hermoso pais


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las fotos estan cheveres. Hay una panoramica de La Paz que luce muy bien y la del cine center cochabambino con el edificio de vidrios atras luce bien.  Saludos.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Bonita Bolivia, y buenas fotos! gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bonito Bolivia y bonito el thread, aunque desconocido seguro en lo que a belleza puede ofrecer, porque de ahì ....

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No es repertido el thread? pero en fin... no me cansa verlas de nuevo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Hermosas fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

existe un sentimiento naciolista(no boliviano) por parte de los ciudadanos de Santa Cruz? como lo que puede llegar a pasar en Euskadi?? o es algo sinimportancia, puro floro cochino, como lo que pasa en Arequipa?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy Interesante Bolivia. La ciudad más bonita me parece Cochabamba.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Desconocido ??? Bolivia es recontra conocido ya, solo que hacia buen tiempo no repasabamos fotos de alla, que a proposito nunca cansa verlas. Hay hermosas ciudades, sobretodo Cochabamba y Santa Cruz


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

:sleepy: uummm...Bolivia nunca debio separarse del Peru......:sleepy:


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

uspaorkoo said:


> :sleepy: uummm...Bolivia nunca debio separarse del Peru......:sleepy:



TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO CONTIGO USPAORKOO.

Bolivia es un pais hermosisimo, que fue separado de Peru por Simon Bolivar y Jose de Sucre en su intento de debilitar la clase criolla de Lima que se oponia a la unidad de Sur America. El Mariscal Andres de Santa Cruz intento unirnos otra vez con la Confederacion Peru-Bolivia, pero otra vez Lima al mando del general Gamarra y con el apoyo de Chile destruyeron este sueno con una guerra civil.

Aunque esta separacion ha significado que las tradiciones y costumbres indigenas de Bolivia se hayan mantenido mejor, aun asi creo que el futuro de nuestros paises Andinos debe asegurar un acercamiento mayor con nuestros vecinos. De hecho, Bolivia y Ecuador son los paises con mas cercania cultural, economica, geopolitica y racialmente a Peru que ningun otro de nuestros vecinos. 



























MAPA QUE MUESTRA LAS REGIONES DONDE SE HABLA QUECHUA ACTUALMENTE​


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO CONTIGO USPAORKOO.
> 
> Bolivia es un pais hermosisimo, que fue separado de Peru por Simon Bolivar y Jose de Sucre en su intento de debilitar la clase criolla de Lima que se oponia a la unidad de Sur America. El Mariscal Andres de Santa Cruz intento unirnos otra vez con la Confederacion Peru-Bolivia, pero otra vez Lima al mando del general Gamarra y con el apoyo de Chile destruyeron este sueno con una guerra civil.
> 
> ...




y lo mas gracioso es que Bolivar supuestamente es un ejemplo de union Americana, cuando en realidad al ver que su sueño de unir a los paises que habia liberado se frusto, Le quizo quitar poder geopolitico al Peru para que el suyo gane mas protagonismo en la region, y no se le ocurrio mejor idea que partir al Peru en dos y ponerle a la otra mitad Bolivia (en su honor).

Bolivar bien sabido es que era un tipo peor que Chavez, egocentrico que se creia un divino y no era mas que un completo arrogante.

no le quito merito a todo lo que hizo, pero yo no tendria un monumento de alguien que mutilo practicamente a mi pais por intereses propios.​


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Bueno, tampoco vayamos a los extremos. Recordemos que Peru era un virreynato creado por los espanoles, quienes a su vez dividieron el estado del Tawantinsuyu, quienes habian conquistado otras civilizaciones anteriormente.

Cerca de 200 anios han pasado y Peru y Bolivia han desarrollado dos identidades nacionales muy fuertes como para pensar en una union aunque uno nunca puede imaginar lo que el futuro depara. 

Ahora la comparacion de Bolivar con Chavez es extrema, son tiempos y coyunturas distintas, a mi me parece que el sueno de Bolivar aun es posible y una unidad Sur Americana seria genial para nuestros pueblos. Mejor no te digo mi opinion de Chavez, porque te vas a molestar :cheers:


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Bueno, tampoco vayamos a los extremos. Recordemos que Peru era un virreynato creado por los espanoles, quienes a su vez dividieron el estado del Tawantinsuyu, quienes habian conquistado otras civilizaciones anteriormente.
> 
> Cerca de 200 anios han pasado y Peru y Bolivia han desarrollado dos identidades nacionales muy fuertes como para pensar en una union aunque uno nunca puede imaginar lo que el futuro depara.
> 
> Ahora la comparacion de Bolivar con Chavez es extrema, son tiempos y coyunturas distintas, a mi me parece que el sueno de Bolivar aun es posible y una unidad Sur Americana seria genial para nuestros pueblos. Mejor no te digo mi opinion de Chavez, porque te vas a molestar :cheers:


logicamente que son dos situaciones distintas...osea..distinto el escenario y la situacion.
cuando hablo de que ERA PEOR QUE CHAVEZ me refiero a lo EGOCENTRICO que era, un claro ejemplo de ello es que nunca quizo aceptar la ayuda de San Martin para liberar a America, en la famosa reunion de Guayaquil San Martin inclusive se ofrecio a continuar bajo su mando, pero Bolivar queria todo el triunfo y la gloria para el y le dijo que la unica manera que EL AYUDARIA era si San Martin daba un paso al costado, le dejaba a toda su gente y tropas y el (Bolivar) continuara solo en la lucha..logicamente, San Martin en un acto digno de resaltar cedio ante el pedido y cedio todo lo que tenia a Bolivar....

situaciones e historias que demuestran el alto grado de glorificacion propia que tenia Simon Bolivar son muchas...tuve la oportunidad de hacer una investigacion biografica para un trabajo de universidad, y desde ese momento tengo el peor de los conceptos de el.

aparte de ello el tipo se creia el dueño de la razon, su gobierno en el Peru fue un desastre....tanto en el Peru como en los otros paises que goberno fue un completo dictador (inclusive el se autoproclamo asi con todas sus letras en el Peru)...Fidel Castro se queda chico a su costado.

respeto a la gente que lo admira...pero ahi nomas...

con respecto a Bolivia...Bolivia es Peru y Peru es Bolivia...Bolivia nunca se debio separar del Peru y Peru nunca de Bolivia.
y si, tambien opino que Ecuador entra en ese "costal"....son 3 paises que no tienen nada que hacer separados....son muy similares...

yo no podria encontrar similitud con un argentino, o con un dominicano o cubano....menos con un colombiano o paraguayo...

pero Ecuador Peru y Bolivia...son una sola cosa.....son mas gemelos que los estadios de Trujillo chiclayo y Piura


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

uspaorkoo said:


> yo no podria encontrar similitud con un argentino, o con un dominicano o cubano....menos con un colombiano o paraguayo


para mí, latinoamérica es una sola, con una historia en común, con un presente en común y con una idiosincracia en común.

Desde México hasta Argentinca somos una sola Nación.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Creo que fue Alan García quien dijo hace poco que América del Sur no era sólo "bolivariana", sino también "sanmartiniana". Muy lindo Bolivia, es increíble que dentro de Chile, sieno vecinos de Bolivia, realmente para nosotros si es un país desconocido. Las rencillas de siempre han provocado ello.


Muchos Saludos.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy de acuerdo con el comentario:

_Bolivia es Peru y Peru es Bolivia...Bolivia nunca se debio separar del Peru y Peru nunca de Bolivia.
y si, tambien opino que Ecuador entra en ese "costal"....son 3 paises que no tienen nada que hacer separados....son muy similares..._

En los años que levo viviendo en Bolivia me di cuenta de ello y mas que simiares se podria decir hasta iguales, tanto en costumbres, modo de vida y hasta en los defectos .:lol: .......

Querramos o no Bolivia es y sera nuestro incondicional "hermano" ya que con Ecuador ocurrieron rozes en 1995 pero igual nos liga la etnia y tradicion......


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Exacto. Que emocion esta conversacion. Arriba Peru y Bolivia!


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

pacolam said:


> para mí, latinoamérica es una sola, con una historia en común, con un presente en común y con una idiosincracia en común.
> 
> Desde México hasta Argentinca somos una sola Nación.



Hmmm... me gustaria de verdad estar de acuerdo contigo, pero he viajado por Chile, Ecuador, Bolivia y Colombia. He conocido ademas Latino Americanos en EEUU, incluyendo el Caribe.

No tenemos una historia comun, ni un presente ni una idiosincracia comun para nada. Es mi experiencia. Lo que nos une es el idioma castellano, aunque es tan distinto de pais a pais, y bueno la religion catolica. Pero las diferencias abismales existen.

No es el caso entre Peru, Ecuador y Bolivia, ahi si somos una sola nacion con una idiosincracia e historia muy pero muy comun.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Hmmm... me gustaria de verdad estar de acuerdo contigo, pero he viajado por Chile, Ecuador, Bolivia y Colombia. He conocido ademas Latino Americanos en EEUU, incluyendo el Caribe.
> 
> No tenemos una historia comun, ni un presente ni una idiosincracia comun para nada. Es mi experiencia. Lo que nos une es el idioma castellano, aunque es tan distinto de pais a pais, y bueno la religion catolica. Pero las diferencias abismales existen.
> 
> *No es el caso entre Peru, Ecuador y Bolivia, ahi si somos una sola nacion con una idiosincracia e historia muy pero muy comun*.


asi es.!


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

pacolam said:


> para mí, latinoamérica es una sola, con una historia en común, con un presente en común y con una idiosincracia en común.
> 
> Desde México hasta Argentinca somos una sola Nación.


quisiera pensar asi, pero no puedo....
tengo la oportunidad de vivir en un pais donde hay latinos de todas partes
y sinceramente yo no me puedo sentir identificado con muchos de ellos...y asi he encontrado a muchos peruanos que tampoco.
existen grandes diferenciar dentro de latinoamerica....
un argentino es blanco, un dominicano tiende a ser negro...un peruano indio...

el pensar de un uruguayo no es igual al de un puertoriqueño, el humor de un colombiano no es igual que el de un salvadoreño.

logicamente hay grandes similitudes...el idioma y el hecho que todos fuimos colonia española.

tenemos muchas similitudes en la forma de pensar...pero tambien grandes diferencias.

y esas diferencias son minimas cuando hablamos de Peru Ecuador y Bolivia
logicamente dentro de estos tres paises encontraremos muchas diferencias tambien (no va a faltar uno que diga que un cruceño nada que ver un paceño) igual como un charapa no es igual a un serrano...

pero en lineas generales...ecuador peru y bolivia son un solo bloque, historico, cultural , genetico geografico, geopolitico etc etc etc.

tu dices que latinoamerica es uno solo desde Mexico a Argentina, suena bonito...pero dudo que la mayoria de Argentinos se identifiquen con un peruano.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> No tenemos una historia comun, ni un presente ni una idiosincracia comun para nada.


*Características comunes para "Las Américas"* 

*Pasado*
*Conquista, Colonia, Emancipación e Indendencia (todos en el mismo lapso de tiempo)
*Guerras de los paises Latinomericanos (centroamérica y el caribe) contra los intereses de Usa
*Unión centroamericana (Los paises seguían unidos, aun después de la Independencia de España)

*Presente*
Lastimosamente todas las economías de LA están en vías de desarrollo.
La corrupción y al anarquía, son los problemas más importantes. 

*Idiosincracia*
El folkore y gastronomia del caribe no es igual que la de los Andes. 

Pero el mundo define al latinoamericano, como una persona alegre y sociable!




PeruanoQuechua said:


> Lo que nos une es el idioma castellano, aunque es tan distinto de pais a pais, y bueno la religion catolica. Pero las diferencias abismales existen.


acaso una chica de Sicilia, te habla igual que una romana???? un sevillano igual que uno de Galicia? o un texano igual que uno de Ny?? PF!!! 

La religión une a LA, pero; hoy en día, pensar que la idiologia de las personas es un factor de unión política me parece tonto.
Ya que somos Estados modernos y aconfecionales, en donde los poderes públicos velan por el interés y servicio de todos los ciudanos sin importar su convicción religiosa.(ojo,tú solo has hablado de un simple vínculo de unión y no te estoy contradiciendo) 




uspaorkoo said:


> tengo la oportunidad de vivir en un pais donde hay latinos de todas partesy sinceramente yo no me puedo sentir identificado con muchos de ellos...y asi he encontrado a muchos peruanos que tampoco.


yo soy peruano y no me siento identificado con un ashaninka.



uspaorkoo said:


> existen grandes diferenciar dentro de latinoamerica....
> un argentino es blanco, un dominicano tiende a ser negro...un peruano indio.


en pleno siglo xxi y tengo que leer éstas cosas... MAMMA MIA !!!!

Gracias por la aclaración, pero conozco los rasgos étnicos del pueblo latinoamericano

Ps: por cierto..... no conoces a argentinos del norte, verdad????? 
ps2: la diferencia étnica en un mismo país, también existe



uspaorkoo said:


> tu dices que latinoamerica es uno solo desde Mexico a Argentina, suena bonito...pero dudo que la mayoria de Argentinos se identifiquen con un peruano.


pero sí, con toda latinoamércia..

Curiiiiosiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo.... pero esa frase me la dijo un argentino en Orlando. JAJAJAJAJA.,.. weno... exactamente me dijo dos cosas.

Los peruanos son los mejores amigos de los argentinos (haciendo referencia a la guerra del 82 contra UK)

y esa frase. que exactamente era: desde rio bravo hasta la patagonia, somos una sola !!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

uspaorkoo said:


> quisiera pensar asi, pero no puedo....
> tengo la oportunidad de vivir en un pais donde hay latinos de todas partes
> y sinceramente yo no me puedo sentir identificado con muchos de ellos...y asi he encontrado a muchos peruanos que tampoco.
> existen grandes diferenciar dentro de latinoamerica....
> un argentino es blanco, un dominicano tiende a ser negro...un peruano indio....


Disculpame pero yo no soy ningun indio y eso no me hace menos peruano.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Agunas fotos colocadas x Guille76, Cochabamba...


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

> yo soy peruano y no me siento identificado con un ashaninka.


yo tampoco PACOLAM, pero los Ashaninkas son un grupo reducido, cuando hablamos de diferencias entre nacionalidades hablamos tambien de grandes bloques de poblacion (en el caso de latinoamerica), yo tampoco me voy a sentir identificado con los colonos de Oxapampa, alla ellos y sus costumbres, pero entiende SON UN GRUPO REDUCIDO dentro de un pais con MAYORIA, en latinoamerica hablamos de VARIAS mayorias, entiendes Pacolam? 




> en pleno siglo xxi y tengo que leer éstas cosas... MAMMA MIA !!!!
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración, pero conozco los rasgos étnicos del pueblo latinoamericano
> 
> ...


Pacolam, pues si, tienes que leer esas cosas asi como yo tengo que leer las tuyas....
no solo conozco a la gente del norte de argentina (y tambien a argentinos de Orlando  ), ademas de eso he estado ahi, teniendo la oportunidad de visitar Catamarca, Jujuy y Salta...y si, fisicamente pueden parecer peruanos o bolivianos, pero interiormente son muy argentinos que hasta el MAMMA MIA!!! les sale mas natural que a ti :tongue3: 

y volvemos al punto anterior, la gente del norte de argentina (etnologicamente hablando) no llegan a ser ni el 8% de la poblacion argentina en su totalidad....es decir, hablamos de un grupo minoritario, aunque este grupo es solo minoritario como raza, porque como cultura son tan argentinos como los porteños, PACOLAM.





> pero sí, con toda latinoamércia..


 y eso porque lo crees?, porque tu amigo argentino de Orlando te lo dijo?.....tambien he conocido a argentinos que piensan asi, pero creeme, no son la mayoria.....y los pocos que lo dicen,creo que lo dicen mas por buena gente,...sinceramente dudo que lo crean



> Curiiiiosiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo.... pero esa frase me la dijo un argentino en Orlando. JAJAJAJAJA.,.. weno... exactamente me dijo dos cosas.
> 
> Los peruanos son los mejores amigos de los argentinos (haciendo referencia a la guerra del 82 contra UK)
> 
> y esa frase. que exactamente era: desde rio bravo hasta la patagonia, somos una sola !!!!


si, tan amigos nos consideran que luego despues de ayudarlos en la guerra de las malvinas ellos nos tiran una cachetada vendiendole armas por lo bajo a Ecuador con el conflicto del Cenepa......jejeje...increible....

lo curioso es ese tu amigo de Orlando, jejejeje.....los peruanos los mejores amigos de los argentinos?....por favor.....hay que ser ingenuos...

que tu hayas sido un gran amigo de el y que se hayan llevado de lo lindo es una cosa, pero de ahi a que los peruanos seamos los mejores amigos de los argentinos....jejeje...eso si es "curiosiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisismo" como dices....MAMMA MIA! a tu mejor estilo :lol:

cuando a un argentino le preguntan con quienes mejor se llevan o te dicen con algun europeo o en el peor de los casos (para ellos) con su hermano menor Uruguay....cosa que no es reprochable...ellos tienen todo el derecho de decir con quienes se llevan mejor, creeme que esto se lo he preguntado a muchisimos argentinos (no a uno solo de Orlando  )


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

J Block said:


> Disculpame pero yo no soy ningun indio y eso no me hace menos peruano.


y acaso he dicho yo que ser indio, blanco o negro sea ser menos peruano?
lo que he dicho es que en latinoamerica los argentinos *TIENDEN* a ser blancos, los dominicanos negros y los peruanos indios, por dar ejemplos.

y no es por nada, pero si la foto que tienes en tu Avatar es tuya....sinceramente, si a mi me preguntan, yo diria que tienes bastantes razgos etnicos, es decir, se nota que tienes un buen porcentaje indiguena en tu sangre...

obviamente esto no es ninguna ofensa, simplemente es lo que veo.

saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bueno señores, dejen para otro thread el floro etnico y sigan con el tema del thread..........gracias


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Las ultimas fotos de Cochabamba estan muy bonitas.

Dos ciudades mas que me parecen interesantes. 

Copacabana por su cercania al Peru y por su Basilica.










y Coroico, porque si no me equivoco para llegar ahi hay que pasar por esa carreterra peligrosa. No solo eso, sino que parece un lugar relajante.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Cuando veo las fotos de las ciudades bolivianas no me parece que el pais es mas pobre de Perù

Me parece al reves:runaway:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

FerGon said:


> Cuando veo las fotos de las ciudades bolivianas no me parece que el pais es mas pobre de Perù
> 
> Me parece al reves:runaway:


Lo mismo pensé, sobre todo después de ver las últimas fotos de Cochabamba.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo dije, BOLIVIA ES UN PAIS CONOCIDO, y se podria acotar lo ya sabido "Subestimado" Sorprende Ver su desentralismo muy diferente a Peru...

Y para demostrarles esto ultimo, les comento lo siguiente (algo que me dio mucha pena y a la vez rabia).

Por directiva del ministerio de salud los estudiantes de medicina que egresen de universidades del "Interior" no podran POSTULAR AL EXAMEN del internado medico en Lima (donde es obvio que estan los mejores Hospitales)..... Se que es muy ajeno al tema y al contexto del foro, pero sin duda causa indiganacion, hasta donde puede llegar el centralismo, quitando incluso el derecho de presentarse aun examen...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

MMM tengo opiniones encontradas con este País..
La ciudad q definitivamente me parece mas atractiva es Cochabamba, Santa cruz no m convence del todo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que lindo es bolivia, en lo personal mi ciudad preferida de ese pais es La Paz y copacabana se ve bien pa tomar unas vacaciones.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

FerGon said:


> Cuando veo las fotos de las ciudades bolivianas no me parece que el pais es mas pobre de Perù
> 
> Me parece al reves:runaway:


Pero lo es... Tres o cuatro fotos no demuestran la realidad de un país...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Pero lo es... Tres o cuatro fotos no demuestran la realidad de un país...


Exactamente.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Pero lo es... Tres o cuatro fotos no demuestran la realidad de un país...


concuerdo contigo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Lo sé...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pero como que es algo obvio no? nosotros hacemos lo mismo mostramos lo mejor de nuestro pais o de determinada ciudad y la mayoria de latinscraper apuesto que hace lo mismo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> pero como que es algo obvio no? nosotros hacemos lo mismo mostramos lo mejor de nuestro pais o de determinada ciudad y la mayoria de latinscraper apuesto que hace lo mismo.


Con la diferencia de que ellos dicen: "Wow! no pensé que el Perú fuera así! Yo me imaginaba el Perú con gente como la de Laura en América."


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bonito el thread, Bolivia para nosotros no deberia ser tan "desconocida", de todas maneras sorprende ver fotos como las de Cochabamba, realmente es una ciudad muy linda. Están demas las comparaciones.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

:sly: uummmmm.....:sly:


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

pacolam said:


> *Características comunes para "Las Américas"*
> 
> *Pasado*
> *Conquista, Colonia, Emancipación e Indendencia (todos en el mismo lapso de tiempo)
> ...


Me parece que tienes un limitado concepto de la historia de las Americas. Nuestra historia comienza miles de anios atras. En Peru han encontrado recientemente un poblado de cerca de 5,000 anios de antiguedad, mas antiguo que Caral. Compara eso con los breves 200 anios que tiene Peru como pais.

No lo tomes como un ataque personal, sino como un reto para que retomes el tema de nuestra historia como tarea.

*REGRESANDO AL TEMA DE BOLIVIA*

Me parece que en Peru tienen una imagen desvalorada del pais hermano por culpa de los medios de comunicacion de Lima que no informan de lo que ocurre a la vuelta de nuestras esquinas. 

Sin embargo en el sur peruano hay una fuerte relacion con Bolivia. Ciudades como Arequipa, Ilo, Tacna, Puno, Cusco, etc. tienen numerosas comunidades de bolivianos. Lo mismo en La Paz, Cochabamba, Oruro, Copacabana, Santa Cruz, etc. donde hay bastantes migrantes peruanos, aunque a manera de triste anecdota, muchos peruanos son los ladrones mas peligrosos en el pais vecino.

Creo que Peru y Bolivia tienen un reto comun de proteger por ejemplo los recursos naturales que comparten, como el *Lago Titicaca*. Debido al calentamiento global, muchos glaciales Andinos estan desapareciendo por lo que las reservas de agua dulce estan disminuyendo. El Titicaca es una de las reservas de agua mas grandes del planeta.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Me parece que tienes un limitado concepto de la historia de las Americas. Nuestra historia comienza miles de anios atras. En Peru han encontrado recientemente un poblado de cerca de 5,000 anios de antiguedad, mas antiguo que Caral. Compara eso con los breves 200 anios que tiene Peru como pais.
> 
> No lo tomes como un ataque personal, sino como un reto para que retomes el tema de nuestra historia como tarea.



lo siento, pero yo soy fruto de la mezcla cultural.


nuestro pisco, caballo de paso, comidas y costumbres también.

Yo no sé, si tu usarás taparrabo, pero yo no !!!!

bueno... y no me explayo más.... xq... después viene el huracán y arrasa con todo


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Si muchos tienen razon de que Bolivia es mas pobre que Peru y no por conceptos propios si no por los analisis internacionales, Pero acordemonos que en Peru la riqueza es de unos cuantos y que hay una oligarquia muy cerrada, Basta ver en Lima las grandes zonas residenciasles con el desarrollo del 1er mundo y luego darte cuenta del cambio a menos de 20 min de ella???? 

En contraste Las ciudades de Bolivia tienen su zonas pobres pero el contraste no es tan abismal, (ahora que la TV o alguien considere sinonimo indigena = Pobre).

Conozco bien a Bolivia, he vivido alli 5 años, estube en contacto con la gente mas pobre en los Hospitales y vi la pobreza que es inegable como en cualquier pais de LA, pero hay algo escondido y que todo el mundo lo sabe, que Bolivia mantiene su economia por la Cocaina y otras drogas y esto es reflejado mas aun en Cochabamba por su cercania con el Chapare.

Yo me hize esta pregunta, Que de diferencia tiene esta ciudad con mi ciudad natal Chimbote???? Chimbote produce mas, incluso mas que cualquier otra ciudad del Norte (mas del 50% del acero del peru igual con la pesca) pero basta ver unas fotos para darse cuenta el desarrollo disparejo???? 

Me sorprendi al conocer esta realidad, xq igual pensaba que Bolivia solo eran llamas y pueblos atrazados.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Tanto rodeo...Bolivia es varias veces menos centralista que el Perú. Nuestra economía puede ser siempre mejor que la boliviana, pero lo que nos friega es el centralismo...así de sencillo...¿Tan complicado es darse cuenta eso?

Bueno, el proceso descentralizador ha empezado...dentro de unos 20 años comparemos fotos y veamos como le ganamos a Bolivia jajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alfredovasquezm said:


> Yo me hize esta pregunta, Que de diferencia tiene esta ciudad con mi ciudad natal Chimbote???? Chimbote produce mas, incluso mas que cualquier otra ciudad del Norte (mas del 50% del acero del peru igual con la pesca) pero basta ver unas fotos para darse cuenta el desarrollo disparejo????


Bueno, ahora Chimbote está modernizándose bastante. 

El Perú tambien cuenta con una clase media más grande que la de Bolivia (segmentos B y C, el C mucho más grande que el B), el cual llega aproximadamente a un 45% de la población. Si bien la cifra era mucho menor hace 10 años, inclusive la clase media se estancó por varios años, ahora la realidad es otra. Se trata de la clase social que más crece en el país. Mientras las clases D y E se reducen, la B y C crecen, quizás no tan rápido como quisiéramos, pero nada cambia en un año.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Es una broma? o te refieres a Lima solamente.
> 
> Recuerda que Peru es mas que Lima y en el resto del pais casi no existe la clase media. O eres pobre o eres rico simplemente.
> 
> ...



yo no sé como pensará un cuzqueño, pero yo limeño, me siento mezcla de los dos mundos.
Mi idiosincracia, empezó con la fusión cultura. 
soy monoteista.
soy hispanohablante
adoro; la tauromaquia, la musica criolla, la marinera norteña. 
estoy orgullo del pisco y del caballo de paso.


ah.... Usuparoko... o como te llames... Te conteste tu post, pero los moderadores haciendo gala de su investidura, lo borraron.


----------



## Lavoe81 (Jul 29, 2006)

J Block said:


> Bueno, ahora Chimbote está modernizándose bastante.
> 
> El Perú tambien cuenta con una clase media más grande que la de Bolivia (segmentos B y C, el C mucho más grande que el B), el cual llega aproximadamente a un 45% de la población. Si bien la cifra era mucho menor hace 10 años, inclusive la clase media se estancó por varios años, ahora la realidad es otra. Se trata de la clase social que más crece en el país. Mientras las clases D y E se reducen, la B y C crecen, quizás no tan rápido como quisiéramos, pero nada cambia en un año.


El Perú es un país con mayor movilidad social que Bolivia. En una o dos generaciones se puede pasar del sótano a los pisos más altos, o al menos eso es lo que se cree...

De ahí que las diferencias sean más brutales, cercanas, visibles. En Perusalén cada quien busca a su cholo, pues la movilidad social no sólo es ascendente sino peligrosamente descendente.

La clase media urbana crece desde hace medio siglo, con regresiones (aprocalipsis, fujishock). Por simple demografía, es de suponer entonces que con el tiempo los campesinos huancavelicanos, por ejemplo, serán cada vez más invisibles, raros y despreciados.

Cosas del Bajo Perú.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Retomen el tema pues. U_U


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Ahora, tu con tus torturas de toros y yo con mis taparabos, a ver si un dia aprendemos a ver a otras culturas con ojos de igualdad y mas tolerancia. Pero recuerda cuando alguien te pregunte por Machu Picchu, no vayas a decir que no sabes nada porque lo tuyo es lo europeo.Saludos!


yo no lo hubiera dicho mejor...

y sobre la iwaldad y tolerancia,,, simplemente me rio, muchso del foro, son mis amigos y me conocen muy bien. A ustedes no les tengo q decir nada !!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

uspaorkoo said:


> y volvemos al punto anterior, la gente del norte de argentina (etnologicamente hablando) no llegan a ser ni el 8% de la poblacion argentina en su totalidad....es decir, hablamos de un grupo minoritario, aunque este grupo es solo minoritario como raza, porque como cultura son tan argentinos como los porteños, PACOLAM.


Los argentinos del norte no se sienten identificados con un Buenos Aires tanguero.

Yo como peruano no me siento identificado con los andinos o selváticos e incluso con muchos otros limenos, menos aún creo que tengamos un sentimiento común con ecuatorianos o bolivianos y sé que como yo hay más personas


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok. Ahora, por favor retomemos el tema inicial de este thread. El cual es mostrar a Bolivia.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Me parece que tienes un limitado concepto de la historia de las Americas. Nuestra historia comienza miles de anios atras. En Peru han encontrado recientemente un poblado de cerca de 5,000 anios de antiguedad, mas antiguo que Caral. Compara eso con los breves 200 anios que tiene Peru como pais.


cof cof...cómo te digo? Los países latinoamericanos nacen con la independencia de los españoles. El Perú no fue el Tawantinsuyo ni menos Caral


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahh que interesante, el thread de soy del "Cuszco" ah no, de Lima?? ah tampoco, de la historia del taparrabos??? puxa menos..... a ver a ver me concentro y trato de recordar la historia del Perù..... la de Ecuador (que me tuve que aprender para la nacionalizaciòn), la del bello Bolivia.... hmmmm en ninguna parte del tìtulo veo que dice.... vamos a discutir a ver quien sabe mas de historia, de cultura, quien se siente mas peruano y quien no....

Estoy por creer que es cierto que los no Limeños piensan que nosotros los Limeños creemos que no hay mas que Lima en el Perù... hmmmmm

AHHHHHHHHHH YA LO VI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! este bello thread con bellas fotos es de Bolivia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Entonces solo me resta advertir al primero, segundo y tercero que postee luego de mi para seguir agrediendo, SI AGREDIENDO, lo voy a enviar al brigg 30 días, por desestimar e insultar a otro forista y al primero que insultan es al creador de este thread dañàndolo luego de que se ha tomado la gran chamba de hacerlo. 

Por cierto *yo si tengo correa, pero esto no es broma *... es bien en serio... es viernes y no me voy de acà hasta que vea si realmente hacen el intento de mejorar sus posts. Ya no sigan equivocàndose de foro.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

tiene lo suyo


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

bolivia es un pais maravilloso. no creo que este thread haya sido hecho para criticarlo no?. muy por el contrario, hay que felicitar a nuestros hermanos bolivianos... por que son un pueblo fuerte que no le ha tocado fácil. yuaún si tienen ciudades espléndidas.

tambien me impresionó cuando lei en "las venas abiertas de america latina" -del escritor uruguayo eduardo galeano- que la ciudad de potosi en bolivia ha sido una de las que a entregado mas riqueza al mundo.
por que , si bien, los españoles extrajeron la plata del cerro rico, ellos funcionaron como intermediarios a la prosperidad de flandes oriental (alctual bélgica) y a la industrializacion de inglaterra.. de ahi el dicho "potosí, la ciudad que mas ha dado al mundo y a la que menos le han dado".


honorable nacion no?, ademas de saber caminar con sencillez por el planeta los bolivianos no alardean del tema de potosí. un brindis por bolivia!!...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sin duda Bolivia tiene lo suyo, zonas históricas y modernas y bien cuidadas. Las fotos muestran a una Bolivia que invita a los turistas. nunca he ido a bolivia pero tengo familiares que han ido a La Paz y les pareció interesante


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Crei que era el único.


No, inclusive una forista (ya la conoces) piensa irse del foro por estar aburrida de lo mismo.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Uffff, cuando apenas llegue, este lugar era otro, un ambiente de amistad, y muy cordial....


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

Acaso opinar a favor o en contra de Bolivia te hace nazi??

Volviendo al tema no creo q el gas ayude mucho a Bolivia , hay q admitirlo la gente rica en Bolivia es a base del narcotráfico , el tal cambio q dices valla ud y pregúntele a la gente de el alto haber q le responde , Bolivia sigue siendo muy pobre , con un 80 % de pobreza y la mayoría de su población viviendo en la zona rural , no creo q la situación cambie , y menos “drásticamente”…………… además hay q tener en cuenta q la población de clase media de Cochabamba la mayoría de ella procede de la paz , es decir ya llego a tal ciudad con algo de capital así q no me párese nada sorprendente el caso de Cochabamba , mas debería ser mucho mejor su situación , pero casos como este en Latinoamérica abundan.

PD: a mi también me fastidia la errónea visión de unión cultural con Bolivia , yo soy del norte del Perú y no tengo nada en común con Bolivia ni étnica ni culturalmente hablando


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Uffff, cuando apenas llegue, este lugar era otro, un ambiente de amistad, y muy cordial....


Desde que cierta gente ha entrado se ha maleado el foro. No importa, vamos a tener muchas gratas sorpresas los próximos días.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Asi que dejen de decir que los que no somos andinos o no indigenas somos menos peruanos, nuestro pais es mas que eso.


Al leer esto recorde un estudio de anatomia publicado por la UNMSM, en la cual hace notar que el principal razgo del origen indigena (estupidez que algunos lo tomen como insulto), era nuestra nariz ANCHA, PIRIFORME Y ABULTADA EN EL PUENTE, lo cual denotaba la fuerza de nuestra raza (discutible esto ultimo), bueno si se dan cuenta mas del 75 - 80% la tenemos (o al menos una pequeña caracteristica) debido a nuestro origen criollo u otro, el resto bueno son exepciones o son directamente descendientes de extranjeros.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Soy mestizo, no lo niego, pero indigenas tambien eran los moches/chimus y tenian una cultura muy distinta a la andina.
Asi que basta de decir que lo andino es lo mas peruano, dejenlo a los bananeros, este pais va mas alla, asi que BASTA con estas discusiones.

J_Block: Espero con ansias esas "gratas sorpresas" .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Soy mestizo, no lo niego, pero indigenas tambien eran los moches/chimus y tenian una cultura muy distinta a la andina.
> Asi que basta de decir que lo andino es lo mas peruano, dejenlo a los bananeros, este pais va mas alla, asi que BASTA con estas discusiones.
> 
> J_Block: Espero con ansias esas "gratas sorpresas" .


Por lo pronto ya hay una...en la plaza. Busca sabiamente.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Uy si! ya la encontre, ojala que vengan más!


----------



## betoven (Dec 10, 2006)

*bolivia (futura croacia)*

:bash: ojala me equivoque pero parece seguir eso pasos la parte de santa cruz, tarija, es muy desarrolado y ellos son el motor de bolivia bueno ojala cambien para tiempos mejores ,como dice cada pais merece el:bash: presidente que tiene.........bye:bash: :nuts:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> Uy si! ya la encontre, ojala que vengan más!


Chequea tu pm...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos, es verdad las tres principales ciudades de Bolivia son bonitas y dan la apariencia de estar más desarrolladas que nuestras ciudades, pero habría que conocerlas personalmente.


----------



## panzer_666 (Dec 1, 2006)

alfredovasquezm said:


> Al leer esto recorde un estudio de anatomia publicado por la UNMSM, en la cual hace notar que el principal razgo del origen indigena (estupidez que algunos lo tomen como insulto), era nuestra nariz ANCHA, PIRIFORME Y ABULTADA EN EL PUENTE, lo cual denotaba la fuerza de nuestra raza (discutible esto ultimo), bueno si se dan cuenta mas del 75 - 80% la tenemos (o al menos una pequeña caracteristica) debido a nuestro origen criollo u otro, el resto bueno son exepciones o son directamente descendientes de extranjeros.


*La población peruana esta constituida en su mayoría entre mestizos y blancos, los indígenas son la minoría eso nadie lo discute, fin del asunto.
Ahora tal estudio q dices me hace recordar a los estudios nazis q se realizaban para saber si tenían o no procedencia aria al momento de medir y examinar su cráneo y nariz, es decir es una total estupidez y acomplejamiento de la sociedad alemana de entonces.
Lamentablemente los indigenistas de hoy día se basan en lo mismo para justificar sus tonterías y reclamos como antauro y otros, pues cada ves tienen razón q los indigenistas son las nuevos nazis pero a la inversa
*


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Gran Poder en La Paz


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Leyeron el numeral 4 de la norma del foro?

Se cierra por que se ha tergiversado el tema del thread.

A los que no les guste me pueden enviar un pm. Y si les gustò tambièn manden un pm.

Si alguien reabre este thread o hace alguno para continuar con la nota, aplicarè la norma del foro.

Y ya dejen de molestar.


----------

